# 2007 Tundra DC Sub build (56k Beware!)



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

I thought I'd post up my current project, a FG sub enclosure for my Tundra. It will house 2 JL Audio 10W6AE drivers. I've been working on it in my spare time for a couple months now. An hour here and an hour there. It's my second FG project ever. There is a huge build thread over at fiberglassforums with a ton more pictures and descriptions if you want to browse through it.

Here are a few pics from the build to where it stands currently. 

The Truck.










The MDF box portion.










































































Checking fit in the truck before any glassing.


























Adding some taped tubes and wood to help keep the fabrics shape during stretching.


























Resined the fabric and once dry smoothed out some dips with a little Duraglas.


















Layered up the glass.


























Inside before and after glass.










































Few more layers on top.


















Checking volume.


















Glassed some ropes to make ribs for extra strength.


























Checked fit again. This time with the top glassed.


































Checking to make sure there's enough clearance for the drivers depth wise.


























A little sanding and then a little more glass to fill in some valleys.


























So that's where I'm at now. I hope to get some Duraglas on it in a few days. Then some Rage. After that I'm not sure how I'm gonna finish it. I have been leaning toward Line-X like my last box.


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

siply amazing!


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

Where in FL are you?


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

LiquidClen said:


> Where in FL are you?


Tampa Bay area.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

drooolz over truck.

Sweet cabinet makin there son!


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

Mirage_Man said:


> Tampa Bay area.


 

I was hoping for SoFla so you could show off your truck


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

wow that is some damm nice work.


----------



## astronut (Dec 29, 2007)

Man I love that thing!


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

wow come to PA build my stuff thats truely amazing work.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Very... Very nice


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

great job, great attention to detail as well!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

The wood work is AMAZING.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Really good stuff man. I have been following your thread (both  ) over on Fiberglass Forums for quite some time now. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. Most people have no idea how much time and effort goes into a project like this. It certainly is nice to have my hard work appreciated.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Its a shame you have to cover up the inside of the box. Damn nice work!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

CMR22 said:


> Its a shame you have to cover up the inside of the box. Damn nice work!


Totally agree.
Use some clear fg and spotlights.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

UCF52 said:


> Really good stuff man. I have been following your thread (both  ) over on Fiberglass Forums for quite some time now. Looking forward to the finished product.





Mirage_Man said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone. Most people have no idea how much time and effort goes into a project like this. It certainly is nice to have my hard work appreciated.


Both of you need to check out the GTG thread I have going over in the general section.

We're meeting up on the 12th of this month, but so far we only have 3 people with any interest.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

bass_lover1 said:


> Both of you need to check out the GTG thread I have going over in the general section.
> 
> We're meeting up on the 12th of this month, but so far we only have 3 people with any interest.


I did want to go but as fate would have it I have to work on that day. I only work Sat every 6 weeks and that's my weekend to work SAT.


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

Beautiful work, I'll definately watch for updates.


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello, Hope your holidays were well.

Have you figured out the finish yet????

A


Get to WORK!!!!


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Excellent skills, my friend. I'm not one to comment on installs too much, but this one looks incredible.

I almost bought an '07 DC 5.7, but couldn't quite pull the trigger. I know how little room there is for a box.  Great creative skills, you have.


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like a great job! hope that it turns out the way you want and gives you the bass you're looking for!


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Small update. I managed to do a little Duraglassing and sanding today. It's pretty smooth now. Still need to touch up a few small dips though.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Boy I'm sure glad the holidays finally are over. Now I can get back to work .

I figured it would be a good idea to lock in any little fiber or dust inside the box. I don't want anything getting inside the VC's of the drivers. While looking through my many rattle cans I stumbled upon a can of undercoating spray I bought for another speaker project years ago. So I sprayed the whole can in there . Oh, and no I didn't spray it while it was in the bed of the truck. I just put there to dry in the sun.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

just a ?, but how much does that enclosure weigh now? I'm not sure if i missed it or not in an earlier post.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Tonyguy said:


> just a ?, but how much does that enclosure weigh now? I'm not sure if i missed it or not in an earlier post.


Good question. I have no idea, but it's not too bad. Without the drivers, bottom or baffle I have no problem moving it around. But I am 6'5" and 285lbs. .


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

I managed to get the holes drilled for and install the t-nuts tonight. I used the "premium" 6-prong #10-32 version t-nut from Parts Express. I put a little construction adhesive under the edges of the t-nuts before hammering them in. Once in I slathered some more adhesive around and on them to prevent them from popping out. If you do this be careful not to get any adhesive inside the t-nut. I have used this method before and it works really well. I was going to glue a plywood ring around the driver cut-out to secure the t-nuts to but this should suffice. Not to mention I want as much volume as I can get out of the enclosure.

I hope to get the bottom and baffle glued on to the box in the AM. I need to do that before I go any further with the filler and sanding process.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Good job on those nuts. To be honest I don't think I'm going to use them ever again. After installing more than 3 dozen in my accord the past break I'm too stressed out with nuts to ever do it again. I resined most of mine in but every now and then there is one little ****er that starts rotating or falling out and I feel like ...... Enough said, I think wood screws do the job too well with far less headaches if you ask me.

Really nice work on the box. I love how you ribbed it for strength, that's really smart. It makes me rip my IB setup out and triple baffle it this time


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Good job on those nuts. To be honest I don't think I'm going to use them ever again. After installing more than 3 dozen in my accord the past break I'm too stressed out with nuts to ever do it again. I resined most of mine in but every now and then there is one little ****er that starts rotating or falling out and I feel like ...... Enough said, I think wood screws do the job too well with far less headaches if you ask me.
> 
> Really nice work on the box. I love how you ribbed it for strength, that's really smart. It makes me rip my IB setup out and triple baffle it this time


Yeah, I understand your frustration. I've read stories like yours but never had any issues with them myself. I don't plan on taking the drivers in and out though so they should be fine. It probably would have been OK with wood screws too. I just like the idea of strength this promotes.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Fantastic. Makes me want to do a system in my tundra.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

That is one nice enclosure you got there. You do an awesome job like many of the other crazy DIYMA members.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

MidnightCE said:


> Fantastic. Makes me want to do a system in my tundra.


I thought you already did?


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Mirage_Man said:


> I thought you already did?


Nah, I never even get to drive it anymore... wife took it for keeps. 

How are the dyns working out?


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Had to make a mounting bracket before I got too far along with the finishing process. I'm not sure if I really need to make another for the side or not.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Looking great! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Got her glued up today. I may drop the drivers in after it dries and give it a listen .


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

I just spent some more time in the garage. I filled the screw holes and small low spots with Duraglas and sanded a little. Still need some more Duraglas and sanding but it's getting real close now. Oh, you probably figured but I taped off the driver holes to prevent the dust from sanding from getting in there.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Small update. I've done some more filling and sanding. Today I sprayed a light coat of black paint for a guide coat (if that's what it's called at this point?). I used some Rustoleum Satin I had in the garage. I wanted to do some sanding on it but it's taking longer to dry than I thought. I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow to hit it with sandpaper.


Some pics...


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Got some sanding done this AM. Still have to do the rear seatbelt notch. Next will come some Rage and more sanding  .


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Box is coming along nicely. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JoelM (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow! This should be required reading for anyone that wants to build a rock solid enclosure. Well, newbies probably wouldn't understand some of the things that you did but us old timers know what it takes to fabricate something like that. Great work!


----------



## Unrthdxdream (Jun 24, 2007)

god i wish i could do that...


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

I spent a little time with some Rage Gold today. I've never used it before but I can see why so many like working with it. It sands really nice. I kinda skimmed the areas I knew had the low spots and then as soon as it hit the green stage I started sanding. I used 36G on my large Durablock. Unfortunately it's a nasty day here toady and started raining. I had to move into the garage to finish up what I could. It still needs another application in some areas and more sanding, the corners in particular.

Anyway, here's some pictures.


----------



## daesonn (Jan 15, 2008)

very handy work you did there, perfect fit.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Almost to the end here everyone. Today I finished up the last little touch ups with Duraglas, Rage Gold and sanding. 

I made the decision to go ahead and have the box Line-X'ed. It just makes the most sense for my purposes.

I made two "masking discs" that screw down where the drivers will be. These were so that after the Line-X was applied I could pull off the discs and have a perfectly round circle. That said after speaking with the guys at the Line-X shop they may not be used. They said that the Line-X would make it too difficult to get the discs off after it had been sprayed on. In any event they will mask it one way or another.

On to today's pics. The next update will have pics of the finished product!


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Woot! Can't way to see this sucker finished. I have been there since the first go at this enclosure over on ff.


----------



## thrty8street (Jan 24, 2008)

Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

UCF52 said:


> Woot! Can't way to see this sucker finished. I have been there since the first go at this enclosure over on ff.





thrty8street said:


> Cant wait to see the finished product.


I picked it up from the Line-X shop this afternoon but didn't have a chance to snap any photos. I will take some in the AM and post them.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Here you go everyone. I still need to finish wiring it and attach the mounting bracket but some people just couldn't wait to see the pics.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

That looks AWESOME.
Great work.
If you told me that was one of the Stealth JL Audio boxes, I would believe you.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW! That looks awesome man. I'm glad to see all the hard work has paid off.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

UCF52 said:


> WOW! That looks awesome man. I'm glad to see all the hard work has paid off.


x2. Phenominal finish!


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

That turned out great! I can't wait to see pics of it installed.

JD


----------



## JoelM (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, when you said that you were going to have it finished with Line-x I thought, Oh great, he's going to screw up all of that work with a crappy finish. Man was I wrong, that looks great!! Awesome job on everything. Wish I could hear it.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

I never get excited over any car audio installs anymore - call me jaded. But this. Wow. Simple, yet so incredibly perfect.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

wow is right, may i ask what the finish cost ya?


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> x2. Phenominal finish!



x3 Looks awesome!!! How much does this stuff cost?


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

doitor said:


> That looks AWESOME.
> Great work.
> If you told me that was one of the Stealth JL Audio boxes, I would believe you.


+1. Looks like an OEM option! Great work and good execution. Love all the bracing


----------



## thrty8street (Jan 24, 2008)

Damn that looks so damn clean. So you had line-x spray it with their stuff? How much did they charge?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

wow, very immaculate. Great job.


----------



## Unrthdxdream (Jun 24, 2007)

Almost seems like too much work just to finish it off with linex!! looks amazing! how much are your services? hahah


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Two things:

1. Teh sexy... I'd hit it.

2. I must have missed it... what was the volume?


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It was a ton of work and I'm certainly happy how nice it came out.

As to the volume... it was 1.8 cuft. before driver displacement.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

OK I couldn't stand it and had to wire it up temporarily and get it in there. I just ran the wires out through a couple drilled holes for now. There will be a terminal cup going where the wires are eventually.

It freak'in pounds! Yet can also play the subtleties just as well.

I didn't screw the mounting bracket on just yet because I think I'm going to take a slightly different approach with it.

I didn't have much time after getting it in this AM to take a bunch of pics but here are a couple. I will take some more after I get it totally done.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

damn this is nice. Great job man.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hats off  that is relaly really good work, i only wish i have the patience to build something as meticulously as you did  awesome...i love and respect trhe details behind these "simple" looking boxes way more than flashy glass and paint 

b


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> hats off  that is relaly really good work, i only wish i have the patience to build something as meticulously as you did  awesome...i love and respect trhe details behind these "simple" looking boxes way more than flashy glass and paint
> 
> b


I'm all about the sound not the bling . In fact If I could have it completely stealth I would.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i like the way you think 

b


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks great. It also blends in with the rubber floor mat nicely.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Very nice build! 

How much tougher is Rage Gold versus drywall compound?


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

evan said:


> Very nice build!
> 
> How much tougher is Rage Gold versus drywall compound?


I've never heard of anyone using drywall compound on speaker enclosures. I really don't think it would be a good idea simply for the reason that it will most likely crack.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Mirage_Man said:


> I've never heard of anyone using drywall compound on speaker enclosures. I really don't think it would be a good idea simply for the reason that it will most likely crack.


Sorry, what I meant was, how much tougher is it to spread and sand.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

evan said:


> Sorry, what I meant was, how much tougher is it to spread and sand.


Whew! Boy, I didn't quite know how to respond to that question .

It was the first time I ever used Rage Gold and I have never really done anything like this before. I mean I've used Bondo to fill screw holes on other projects but not in fiberglass or body work. All I can say is that it went on smooth and sanded like butter. Most of the guys over at www.fiberglassforums.com swear by the Rage products. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend trying it.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Mirage_Man said:


> Whew! Boy, I didn't quite know how to respond to that question .
> 
> It was the first time I ever used Rage Gold and I have never really done anything like this before. I mean I've used Bondo to fill screw holes on other projects but not in fiberglass or body work. All I can say is that it went on smooth and sanded like butter. Most of the guys over at www.fiberglassforums.com swear by the Rage products. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend trying it.


Thanks. The Napa by where I work only sells it by the gallon, so I was looking for some reassuring before I slap down $50.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

evan said:


> Thanks. The Napa by where I work only sells it by the gallon, so I was looking for some reassuring before I slap down $50.


I guess it's more expensive in Canada. I paid like $35 for the gallon here.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Mirage_Man said:


> I guess it's more expensive in Canada. I paid like $35 for the gallon here.


I'm almost used to that by now. When I called about it today the guy sounded pretty impressed with himself that he still had one kicking around. At first I was happy to hear it, but then I started to wonder if that means it's been sitting on a shelf for a few years.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

evan said:


> I'm almost used to that by now. When I called about it today the guy sounded pretty impressed with himself that he still had one kicking around. At first I was happy to hear it, but then I started to wonder if that means it's been sitting on a shelf for a few years.


Hmmm, you might want to check with some local automotive paint and body supply stores. They will probably have better prices and fresher product.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Mirage_Man said:


> Hmmm, you might want to check with some local automotive paint and body supply stores. They will probably have better prices and fresher product.


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## c-rod (Nov 5, 2007)

That is a really nice box, looks clean.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

i guess thats what u get with a solid month and a half of building a box
looks great


----------



## LastResort (Oct 24, 2007)

what a meticulous build, and I think it clearly shows in the results.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

I still need to pull the back seat to adjust the gains on my amps. I just got a little time to do it. I unbolted the box and pulled it out and then it started raining . Hopefully it won't rain too long.

At least I got a couple pics of the bracket my buddy made for me. He made it out of a solid piece of aluminum. Right now it's about 7/16" thick on the bottom and 1/2" thick on the back that screws to the box. I got a longer stainless steel bolt that replaces the seat belt bolt. The bolt goes through the seat belt bracket through the box bracket then into the truck. It's freak'in solid . It was temporarily screwed to the box with drywall screws. I need to pick up some pan head screws instead.


----------



## Grantman (Sep 22, 2009)

Mirage_Man,
would you be willing to build me a box just like that or even sell yours, i also have a 07 double cab and i hate the box that i have now?

that was some great work you have done, a lot better than any shop that i have seen

Grant
[email protected]


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

I wish I had the time to make another but I just don't. My lease will be up in a year or so though .


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

most likely the best enclosure done by an 'amateur' ive ever seen.


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

I love that mounting bracket... very nice work, where many people would have used a home depot angle bracket, taking it that extra mile is the attention to detail and a good result that makes this a work of craftsmanship, not a word I get to use often anymore.


----------



## slush (Oct 6, 2009)

Is your lease up yet? If so I will take that box off your hands 

Seriously though. Awesome.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

slush said:


> Is your lease up yet? If so I will take that box off your hands
> 
> Seriously though. Awesome.


The lease is up in June of this year. The box and drivers will be available before then if anyone is interested.


----------



## slush (Oct 6, 2009)

Mirage_Man said:


> The lease is up in June of this year. The box and drivers will be available before then if anyone is interested.


Have truck, will travel.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

slush said:


> Have truck, will travel.


Check your PMs.


----------



## phattacorider (Jan 10, 2010)

That is a SICK build!!!!


----------



## sergio671980 (Jan 25, 2010)

mirage check pm.


----------



## NoKz (Jul 30, 2008)

Amazing work man! Looks damn good!


----------



## uber_noob (Dec 12, 2009)

You are an insperation


----------



## sergio671980 (Jan 25, 2010)

can u please get back to me about the box.
im interested on getting it off u. i sent a pm with my number or u can pm me back thanks


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

It's official guys, the box is now out and for sale. I will be posting it in the for sale section in the next couple days.


----------



## Vinnie (May 11, 2010)

Just wondering if you ever finished?


----------



## Emilio Eltz (May 28, 2009)

very nice job :bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Vinnie said:


> Just wondering if you ever finished?


Huh?


----------



## Vinnie (May 11, 2010)

I didn't see your earlier post about selling the box; my bad... but i am a little curious to know if you have any rough measurements.


----------

